# Restoring a pre-ww2 southbend lathe



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

I picked up a 1936 sounthbend 13” lathe from a garage sale recently. It is missing a few parts. Who would be a good source to get parts from? My lathe came from a school and is a basic machine. It does not have a quick change gear originally but it came with one. I believe the previous owner was converting it. Will it be possible to change and what drive screw would i need? Thank you for any help. I added a picture of my lathe.


----------



## ThunderDog (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi and welcome.  I'm sure others will be along to provide more insight.  Are there more items that came with it that are not in the picture?
I would start the never ending always rechecking and scouring of CL and ebay.  I lean on CL more often due to convenience and prices are usually more within the scope of reason to my budget.  Regardless, if this is your first lathe let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

It came with a 4 jaw chuck but I’m missing the correct backing plate to mount it. Came with a lot of tooling and a bunch of gears. That’s pretty much it. I ordered a tail stock off eBay and a few parts to go with it. As far as getting the quick change mounted up, that’s the easy part. The lead screw I’m not sure about or know what i need and that’s if i can even use it on my lathe. I’ll also be pulling the 3 phase motor out and dropping in a single phase replacement. And that leads me to another issue. I am missing the flat belt drive pulley from the motor. I’m not even sure what it looks like or it’s size. I can’t order the belts until i get it.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

And thank you for welcoming me. I’ve worked in various machine shops over the years but this is all new to me. Interesting for sure and can’t wait to get it up and running.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 15, 2018)

I believe it's actually a v-belt pulley and belt from the motor to the larger flat pulley.  Sounds strange I know but it was commonly equipped that way from the factory-it works
Mark


----------



## ThunderDog (Feb 15, 2018)

Some food for thought, I just purchased and installed a VFD for the first time so that I could run my 3 phase motor on the lathe.  It was super easy and I'm no electrician for sure.


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 15, 2018)

Check out the Facebook group south bend lathe buy sell trade. There's a lot of parts on it. That should make a nice machine when finished.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

I would buy a vfd but the motor wiring was chopped off. I don’t think it would be worth fixing it.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

pineyfolks said:


> Check out the Facebook group south bend lathe buy sell trade. There's a lot of parts on it. That should make a nice machine when finished.


Thank you! I did not know a group existed


----------



## dtsh (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome!

As another owner of an older lathe, I can appreciate the effort. For the belt, I would suggest trying to get a serpentine belt. When the flat leather belt on mine broke back in the falls, I fitted a serpentine and it behaves like a much different machine now.

Best of luck!


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

dtsh said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> As another owner of an older lathe, I can appreciate the effort. For the belt, I would suggest trying to get a serpentine belt. When the flat leather belt on mine broke back in the falls, I fitted a serpentine and it behaves like a much different machine now.
> 
> Best of luck!


I need to find a drive pulley first. I’m not sure how hard that’s going to be. Thanks for the support


----------



## brino (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi @Bansheedave ,

Welcome to the group!
You got yourself a project right there.

If you have not found it yet we have a "Southbend Downloads" section here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/south-bend.34/
with nearly 500 documents it in.
There are many manuals and brochures that could show you what the original parts looked like, and maybe even some part numbers that could be cast into the replacement parts.

If you do not find anything there suitable for your lathe, post back with the "Catalog Number" and I'll see if I have anything at home.

-brino


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

brino said:


> Hi @Bansheedave ,
> 
> Welcome to the group!
> You got yourself a project right there.
> ...


Thank you very much. I did not know about it yet. I’m at work and haven’t had much time to go threw the forum.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 15, 2018)

"I believe it's actually a v-belt pulley and belt from the motor to the larger flat pulley. Sounds strange I know but it was commonly equipped that way from the factory-it works"
Mark

I think Mark is correct. Its an odd set up but on the 9" South Bend it is definitely a V-Belt on the motor which drives the flat pulley on the countershaft. Pick up a copy of...How to run a lathe" which was written by South Bend. You'll find so many answers in the little book. Used copies are always available on Ebay. I have one which came with Atlas Lathes and one from South Bend. They are both basically the same however I find the Atlas is a little more descriptive for things like grinding tooling while the South Bend is geared more to the working of the lathe itself.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 15, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> "I believe it's actually a v-belt pulley and belt from the motor to the larger flat pulley. Sounds strange I know but it was commonly equipped that way from the factory-it works"
> Mark
> 
> I think Mark is correct. Its an odd set up but on the 9" South Bend it is definitely a V-Belt on the motor which drives the flat pulley on the countershaft. Pick up a copy of...How to run a lathe" which was written by South Bend. You'll find so many answers in the little book. Used copies are always available on Ebay. I have one which came with Atlas Lathes and one from South Bend. They are both basically the same however I find the Atlas is a little more descriptive for things like grinding tooling while the South Bend is geared more to the working of the lathe itself.


I’ll go look at the lathe tomorrow to be sure but i don’t remember seeing a v groove pulley attached to the countershft. Just a very large flat drive pulley that looks to take a 3/4 in wide flat belt. I’ll look again tomorrow like i said and post what i find.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 15, 2018)

You could attach new leads to the motor and then buy a VFD to run it.  Not too difficult and you'd have variable speed (nice to have)
You'd have to open up the motor to do the soldering repairs so a little bit of work there, and you'd probably want to replace the bearings too, so it's your decision..rebuild or replace
Mark


----------



## brino (Feb 15, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> Pick up a copy of...How to run a lathe" which was written by South Bend. You'll find so many answers in the little book. Used copies are always available on Ebay.



Here's a free one: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/sb-how-to-run-a-lathe-1966-27th-edition-56-pdf.2909/

-brino

EDIT: ...and here's the Atlas Manual of Lathe Operation (MOLO):
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/res...and-machinists-tables-23rd-edition-1967.3264/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi bansheedave,
i have an 1939 11" x 5' south bend, i'm still working on her.
(https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...111b-105014-iqr-rebuild-by-ulma-doctor.14399/)

if you need extra pictures, or if i can assist in any way, i'd be happy to help out


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, i looked at my drive pulley and it is a flat belt drive only, no v belt. Going to be hard finding a few parts that I’ll need to make it operational again. Ordered a few parts like the tail stock and wrench and the gear change cover support as the original one was broken. But that’s about it. 
Is there a company that sells a backing plate for a 4 jaw chuck(not sure of the size off hand) that will thread on to my head stock? The threads are 1 7/8 x 8 tpi.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 16, 2018)

Added some photos


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 16, 2018)

Not the easiest to see with the metal scale but it is 1 7/8


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks like the pulley at the motor is grooved. If so....or maybe in any case...I'd lean towards going back with serpentine belts. They work great on these old flat belted machines.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 16, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> Looks like the pulley at the motor is grooved. If so....or maybe in any case...I'd lean towards going back with serpentine belts. They work great on these old flat belted machines.


No pulley on the motor. That’s a missing link.


----------



## Tim9 (Feb 16, 2018)

What is that a picture of in post #7. The first picture with the ruler. I thought that was your motor.


Edited--- My bad. I was looking at your spindle in post #7.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 16, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> What is that a picture of in post #7. The first picture with the ruler. I thought that was your motor.


That’s where my 4 jaw chuck is supposed to be. I need a backing plate to screw on to that and bolt to my chuck.


----------



## Bansheedave (Feb 16, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> My bad. I was looking at your spindle in post #7.


You are correct. You posted faster than i could reply


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd bet you would use the original lead screw, it's getting the gearbox mounted and connected. You'll need the gears for the banjo to match up . If I were you I'd get two pulleys double belt vee in the 3" and  6" . Replace the motor drive , the lower large flat to the head can be a good system been working for a hundred years or so. I'd find a better way to oil the setup on the bottom. A reservoir with lines to the oil holes down under couple of wicks to regulate the flow. I see odd things in pictures these stood out.


----------



## local1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a 47 Bridgeport that i would like to paint the color of your lathe. Would you happen too know where what the code # is
or even a close match? Im thinking brush on since its still cold here?


----------



## Bansheedave (Mar 22, 2018)

local1 said:


> I have a 47 Bridgeport that i would like to paint the color of your lathe. Would you happen too know where what the code # is
> or even a close match? Im thinking brush on since its still cold here?


I do not know the color code, sorry. It was painted green when i purchesed it. It was originally grey in color. The lathe used to be owned by a local school. They probably are the ones who painted it green. I believe it is an oil base paint the way it is flaking off. I’m hoping it doesn’t contain lead. To answer your application question, I’m sure you can brush it on and have it flow out so no brush marks are in it. Me, I’m probably going to spray it out of my cheap pot gun.


----------



## agfrvf (Apr 5, 2018)

Southbend lathe just got brought back to life. You could try them for parts.


----------



## Sblack (Apr 12, 2018)

Bansheedave said:


> I would buy a vfd but the motor wiring was chopped off. I don’t think it would be worth fixing it.



is it chopped off outside the motor? Often done by impatient people. But that is no big deal. A smart motor guy can figure out which leads go with which windings. I have VFDs on my lathe and mill and the variable speed feature is really nice. They are available off ebay for dirt cheap. Not hard to wire up.


----------



## Bansheedave (Apr 12, 2018)

Sblack said:


> is it chopped off outside the motor? Often done by impatient people. But that is no big deal. A smart motor guy can figure out which leads go with which windings. I have VFDs on my lathe and mill and the variable speed feature is really nice. They are available off ebay for dirt cheap. Not hard to wire up.


Yes, the leads are indeed cut off outside the motor casing. I think it will be easy to rewire myself. I’ve looked into the VFDs and will purchase one once i get the motor fixed. It’s on the back burner right now.


----------



## seanb (Apr 13, 2018)

You have an expensive project there, depending on how long you want to spend getting parts together you might be better in the long run to part it out and look for a more complete one. How are the ways? If they are seriously worn it may not be worth repairing. 

I love old iron but sometimes they are just too far gone to save


----------



## Bansheedave (Apr 14, 2018)

seanb said:


> You have an expensive project there, depending on how long you want to spend getting parts together you might be better in the long run to part it out and look for a more complete one. How are the ways? If they are seriously worn it may not be worth repairing.
> 
> I love old iron but sometimes they are just too far gone to save


Expensive, yes. The ways are in pretty decent shape for its age. I’ll have it up and running again but not right away. I have other stuff to work on now that spring is here. It’s more of a winter project to tinker on when there isn’t anything else to do.


----------



## Chris Hamel (Apr 23, 2018)

My '37 9 inch SB uses a vee belt from the motor to the flat pulley and it works just fine.  The belt from the counter shaft to the spindle is a flat belt which I laced together.  There is a SB group on Yahoo which has been a good source of info.

Chris


----------

